# Sargent Solo Smackdown



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had so many problems at work that I had to work all weekend just to get caught up, so I decided I deserved a break today. After all, all work and no play makes Sharkchum a dull boy. Got down to the beach around 9am and headed west, just in time to catch the end of the outgoing tide. Got 3 rods set out and I waited, and waited, and waited, Nothing. Checked all the rods, no bait, so I rebaited and set them all out again and waited some more, still nothing. By noon I hadn't got a single bite so I packed up and headed east towards the San Bernard river. I drove for miles before I found what I was looking for, Donax Variabilis. Every beach from Texas to Florida have these tiny Coquina mollusks, and if you find a area with a high concentration of them is't guaranteed to hold reds and drum. As soon as my first bait hit the water I hooked up with a huge black drum. After a quick picture and release I was able to get all 3 rods in the water.Than the gafftop moved in and were driving me crazy. The stupid snot sharks were grabbing my bait before I could get my rod in the holder,than they just stopped. All of a sudden all 3 rods slammed down hard. I don't know if ya'll have ever tried to fight 3 bull reds on 3 different rods at the same time, but I can tell you it's not easy. Some how I managed to land all 3 without losing any. I didn't have time to get pics of them all because I was by my self, so I released 2 and got my camera set up to get a pic of the 3rd. Now to get my camera set up with a self timer is a PITA,so I only got pics of every 3rd or 4th fish. After I got my rods back out they all went off again, so after that I cut back to just 2 rods. That was a lot easier,I could fight one fish holding a rod and fight the other one with the rod in the holder. After a hour of that I started getting tired so I put the second rod up and just fished with one. The reds were so thick I stopped even putting the rod in the holder, as soon as the bait hit the water I was hooked up. By 4pm I was so tired I couldn't even cast any more, so I gave up and headed for home. If anyone has been wondering when the bull red run is gonna kick into high gear. It's NOW. You can see the deep bronze color on some of these fish, those are the ones that come in from offshore getting ready to spawn. Sorry I didn't get any good action pictures like I usually do, but it's just impossible to do when I'm by my self.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

These just get redundant after a while,but I'll post a few more anyway.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't catch any keepers, but luckily I had 2 nice flounder in the fridge I caught Monday. Baked those suckers with lemon and butter,some steamed squash, zucchini, and red bell pepper, made some shrimp and sausage jambalaya, and some shrimp sauteed in butter and lime with a little old bay seasoning, best meal I've made in a while.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

BAM!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good. Saw that pic and told the wife I'm taking a flounder out of the deep freezer tomorrow to bake.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Looks good. Saw that pic and told the wife I'm taking a flounder out of the deep freezer tomorrow to bake.


Right before it's done, brush it with melted butter and put it back in the oven on broil for 5 minuits, makes the skin crispy,yum, yum, yum.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> BAM!


Your grass should stop growing pretty soon, so your not gonna have any excuses for not going fishing with me.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Sharkchum, when I grow up I wanna be just like you. Seriously though I read and study everything you post, keep the knowledge flowing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Ya I ran down to Sargent today after work, hit the beach around 4;30 and went west, caught 2 beautiful bulls and a bunch of slimers.
This one was almost orange and then with the setting sun, looked awesome.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

longcaster said:


> Ya I ran down to Sargent today after work, hit the beach around 4;30 and went west, caught 2 beautiful bulls and a bunch of slimers.
> This one was almost orange and then with the setting sun, looked awesome.


That is a awesome pic.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Fish!!

I double checked my phone.............and yup no invite. LOL

Work can wait...... I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great day at the beach. Good catching and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Took a couple of guest down today and caught 5 Big One's. I have never seen so much bait and birds down there in years.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Your grass should stop growing pretty soon, so your not gonna have any excuses for not going fishing with me.


You got that right! The young man you met with me last time has become a future son in law. We will come to learn from the Master. :dance:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice break!


----------



## gan (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice catches, I'm heading up to Sargent this comming weekend, my unlce has a house out there, might have to hit up the beach.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

haha ugh. i just dont get it! everywhere you go the fish like follow you haha


----------

